

Show HN: FilmForTonight.com - Help on choosing a film to watch - Buister
http://filmfortonight.com/

======
filmfortonight
Hey HN, at the start of summer I began this project as a means to learn more
programming before I began university. Every time I sat down by myself or with
a friend to watch a film I/we could never decide what to watch and just relied
on the related films section on IMDb and that caused us to keep watching the
same type of films. So at the start of summer I decided to build a website
that would do the hard work for me, by picking films at complete random from
IMDb. All the films on our database have a rating above 6.8 and have had over
7,000 votes.

I'm currently working on a system so that you can track what films you have
watched so that you don't keep getting films you have already seen, but that
will be a few months away from now.

All feedback is welcome, if you hate it then tell me why and if you love it
then go watch some films!

Love From FILMFORTONIGHT

